# [Umfrage] Ist euch Uncut bei Filmen wichtig?



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es euch wichtig ist dass eure Filme Uncut  sind, oder euch Cut reicht.

[X] _Ja, ist mir sehr wichtig!
_Manche Filme kommen mir ohne Uncut gar nicht erst ins Haus, ob es  nur 2 min sind oder gleich 40 min, es ist hauptsächlich das berühmte  Prinzip. Filme werde mit diesen zusätzlichen Minuten sehr viel besser,  wie zb. Königreich der Himmel, das wurde gleich zu einem ganz neuen  Film. Eine  Ausnahme ist Avatar, da das da eh noch dauert bis es als Uncut  rauskommt.
Gruß mixxed_up


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

[X] Ja, ist mir sehr wichtig! 
besonders bei Saw muss es uncut sein!


----------



## herethic (16. März 2010)

[x]Mir vollkommen wayne ...


----------



## boss3D (16. März 2010)

Ansich ist mir das egal, da die Filme, die ich mir anschaue, ohnehin keinen so hohen Gewaltgrad aufweisen, dass da was geschnitten werden müsste. Ich habe aber trotzdem ... 

[X] _Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!_

... gewählt, weil ich mich mit Zensur nicht anfreunden kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Ist wie mit Computerspielen, geschnitten gibts bei mir nicht.


----------



## HCN (16. März 2010)

Kaufe nur UNCUT!

Alles andere kann in den Regalen der Händler verrotten.

Mir ist das sehr wichtig, da ich fast nur solche exzessiven Gewaltstreifen anschaue.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2010)

Ich erinnere da an Scarface, wo die Cut-Version halt mal 10 min kürzer ist, und somit 1/10 des Films fehlt


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. März 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Ich kauf sie zwar nicht, aber mein Vater achtet da immer drauf


----------



## Two-Face (16. März 2010)

[X]_Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!_

Gilt sowohl für Filme als auch für Spiele und Musik - _Liebe ist für alle da_ hab ich mir auch nur die Original gekauft.


----------



## Octopoth (16. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Je blutiger und brutaler desto besser


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

Es kommt immer drauf an. Eine Version FSK 16 statt 18 wegen cuts ist inakzetabe.

Bei manchen Filmen sind Gewaltszenen so kastriert, dass es echt nicht mehr feierlich ist, zB bei nem Schwertkamps statt "Kopf fliegt ab" wird nur gezeigt wird, dass einer zum Schlag ausholt und Richtung Kopf schlägt, sonst nix, dann ist das natürlich nicht akzeptabel, AUSSER es gibt so oder so keine andere Version des Filmes. zB bei HerrDerRinge ist alles ja auch rel. harmlose Gewalt getrimmt - theoretisch, wenn man alles zeigt, was auch im Buch steht, wäre das ein Fall für den Index... 

Bei manchen Filmen kann man es aber akzeptieren, zB einer rammt jemandem ein Messer ins Auge => mal sieht nicht das Eindingen ins Auge, aber man sieht dann die Leiche von vorne mit dem Messer im Auge und danach, wie der "Täter" weggeht. Was aber wiederum NICHT geht: man sieht das Zustechen, kurz vor dem Eindringen Schnitt - dann sieht man den "Täter" einfach weggehen und vlt. wenn man "Glück" hat die Leiche von Hinten...  

Was auch nicht ginge sind zB sarkastische Kommentare des "Täters" wegzuschneiden, nur weil es ggf. Gewaltverherrlichend sein könnte... denn der Kommentar charakterisiert denjenigen ja schließlich auch.



Cut im Sinne von "director's cut" vs. "normal" ist mir aber nicht so wichtig, das ist oft auch nur reine Geldmache, dass da ein paar eher unwichtige Szenen nachträglich doch noch reingenommen werden, die vorher einfach nur aus Zeitgründen weggelassen worden waren, oder sogar ganz bewußt, um mit nem DC später erneut abkassieren zu können...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Was richtig stört ist Cut im Fernsehen. 
Jedes Mal wenn Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes läuft, wird die Szene rausgeschnitten, wie er ihm das Herz herausnimmt.
Das ist aber eine wichtige Szene für die Geschichte und wenn man das nicht sieht, versteht man den Sinn nicht, was danach passiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da an Scarface, wo die Cut-Version halt mal 10 min kürzer ist, und somit 1/10 des Films fehlt




Königreich der Himmel ist um ca. 45 min kürzer in der Cut Version.
Das sind ca. 1/3 des Films! Deshalb ist der Film dann auch ganz anders, was ihn zu
einem guten Streifen macht. Die Cut versipn ist nicht so pralle. Iron Man ist auch nur 2 min länger in der Uncut Version, das macht ihn auch nur besser, denn der war schon im Kino gut.^^


----------



## herethic (16. März 2010)

@mixxed_up

Wenn du eine Umfrage vermaselt hast,kannst du auch afaik einen Mod fragen ob er eine erstellt.


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. März 2010)

[x]_Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Wenn ich mir nen Film kaufe ,will ich auch den ganzen.
_


----------



## Arctosa (16. März 2010)

[X] Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht.
Wenns nicht anders geht kauf ich auch die Cut Version, allerdings bin ich eh nicht so der Horror/Splatter Fanatiker ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

Mir fällt da noch ein ganz krasses Beispiel von TV-Cut-Version ein: 

bei *Conan *gibt es eine Szene, wo er von einer Hexe in ihre Hütte gelockt wird - diese kann ihm sagen, wo er seinen Erzfeind finden kann (wichtig für die Geschichte). Der "Preis" für diese Info ist Sex  Beim Sex (man sieht da nix, außer Ansatzweise den Hintern von Arni) verrät sie Conan dann, in welcher Stadt er suchen muss, und verwandelt sich dabei dann plötzlich in eine Furie - Conan wirft sie ins Kaminfeuer (man sieht aber keinen brennenden Körper oder so), die Hexe verwandelt sich in eine Art Kugelblitz und fliegt lachend aus dem Feuer nach draußen und verschwindet. Danach sieht man Conan, wie er wieder komplett angezogen die Hütte verläßt.

Vor ner Weile auf RTL2: Conan steht vor der Hütte, spricht mit der Hexe, geht rein. Schnitt. Conan verläßt die Hütte wieder...   

man hätte VIELLEICHT beim Sex die Totalaufnahme, wo man erahnen kann, dass die nackt sind, und die Kaminszene weglassen können, aber niemals die Szene mit dem Vorgeplänkel und die Szene, wo sie Conan die Stadt verrät (da sirht man nämlich zuerst nur die Köpfe der beiden und AHNT, dass die halt grad Sex haben).


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Ich gucke mir zum Glück seit Jahren keinen Film mehr im Fernsehen an, zumindest keinen, von dem ich annehme, dass er geschnitten wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. März 2010)

[x] Ja der Film muss uncut sein.
Wenn ich etwas sehen will was jemand gedreht programmiert oder sonstwas hat, will ich es im ganzen sehen.Nur ein Dialog muss fehlen dann wird der Film nicht gekauft.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Königreich der Himmel ist um ca. 45 min kürzer in der Cut Version.
> Das sind ca. 1/3 des Films! Deshalb ist der Film dann auch ganz anders, was ihn zu
> einem guten Streifen macht. Die Cut versipn ist nicht so pralle. Iron Man ist auch nur 2 min länger in der Uncut Version, das macht ihn auch nur besser, denn der war schon im Kino gut.^^


Ich glaube aber nicht das bei KdH 45 Min. Gewaltszenen rausgeschnitten wurden Das war aber eben bei Scarface der Fall. Wenn ich mich recht erinner, fehlt die Szene, in der er auf der Straße mit der Motorsäge jemandem den Arm absägt.

@ Herbboy:


> Cut im Sinne von "director's cut" vs. "normal" ist mir aber nicht so  wichtig, das ist oft auch nur reine Geldmache, dass da ein paar eher  unwichtige Szenen nachträglich doch noch reingenommen werden, die vorher  einfach nur aus Zeitgründen weggelassen worden waren, oder sogar ganz  bewußt, um mit nem DC später erneut abkassieren zu können...



Ich glaube, dass es dir als HdR-Fan bestimmt wichtig ist die 40 min längere Fassung von HdR: RdK zu sehen, oder?

Ich meine, dass dadurch alle 3 Teile noch besser werden, falls das denn noch möglich ist


----------



## mixxed_up (16. März 2010)

Ich habe hier nie behauptet dass es nur im Gewaltszenen geht. Das kann auch eine Sexszene oder einfach eine die nicht mehr reingepasst hat sein. Kingdom of Heaven ist über 40min länger. Ich muss es wissen, ich habe diesen Film in der Fassung auf Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nie behauptet dass es nur im Gewaltszenen geht. Das kann auch eine Sexszene oder einfach eine die nicht mehr reingepasst hat sein. Kingdom of Heaven ist über 40min länger. Ich muss es wissen, ich habe diesen Film in der Fassung auf Blu-ray Disc.


Das war mir schon klar, dass du das nicht so gemeint hast
Aber ich hab halt damit gemeint, dass es bei KdH ein Directors Cut ist, und bei Scarface ein Cut, damit der Film verkauft werden kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es dir als HdR-Fan bestimmt wichtig ist die 40 min längere Fassung von HdR: RdK zu sehen, oder?
> 
> Ich meine, dass dadurch alle 3 Teile noch besser werden, falls das denn noch möglich ist


 
Keine Frage, ich habe gerade vom dritten Teil beide Fassungen gesehen und wenn man die Extended nicht kennt, dann scheint was in der normalen Fassung zu fehlen.
Gerade die Extende klärte einiges auf und das ist gut gemacht.
Das Dumme ist aber, dass die Extended/Directors Cut immer später erscheint als Zeitgleich. 
Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Kunde abgezockt werden soll, schließlich weiß man, wie gefragt ungeschnittene Versionen sind.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Dumme ist aber, dass die Extended/Directors Cut immer später erscheint als Zeitgleich.
> Man hat den Eindruck, dass der Kunde abgezockt werden soll, schließlich weiß man, wie gefragt ungeschnittene Versionen sind.


Ja, das stimmt.
Und schlecht werden die Filme dann auch noch vermarktet.
Bei HdR gab es ne Version der Special Extended Edition mit 2 DVDs.
Es waren die Kinofassung und die Special Extended Edition dabei, aber nicht jeweils auf einer DVD, sondern jeweils die Hälfte einer Version auf einer DVD.
Das heißt, dass man während des Films die DVD wechseln musste


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es dir als HdR-Fan bestimmt wichtig ist die 40 min längere Fassung von HdR: RdK zu sehen, oder?
> 
> Ich meine, dass dadurch alle 3 Teile noch besser werden, falls das denn noch möglich ist


 
klar, aber eine director's cut / extended erst LANGE nach Release der normalen Version rauszubringen und dann noch frech zu sagen "an sich hätte der Film von Anfang an so sein sollen, wir mussten den damals fürs Kino leider kürzen" => das ist dann reine Geldmacherei. Vor allem wenn es nur um 5-10min "mehr" geht.

Und auch wenn es im manchen Fall den Film besser macht: in so einem Falle ist die "normale" version dann aber IMHO auch nicht wirklich "cut", sondern die neuere einfach eine extended. Nochmal was anderes wären ganz besondere Einzelfälle bei echten Klassikern, wo auch noch der Film zB ton- und bildmäßig mitüberarbeitet wird.

Es gibt ja auch genug Filme, die schon bei DVD-Erstrelease als director's cut rauskommen - das ist völlig o.k.


*edit* LOL *grad* auf Absenden geklickt, da kommt auf RTL ne Werbung für HdR am nächsten Wochenende   (ich schau grad die Wdh von Dr.House. Wer den nicht kennt: nein, das ist KEINE Realitysoap über nen Techno-DJ...  )


----------



## aquaphun (17. März 2010)

Nur Uncut ist das Wahre.. Sonst hat man immer das Gefühl das etwas fehlt.


----------



## hempsmoker (17. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Königreich der Himmel ist um ca. 45 min kürzer in der Cut Version.
> Das sind ca. 1/3 des Films! Deshalb ist der Film dann auch ganz anders, was ihn zu
> einem guten Streifen macht. Die Cut versipn ist nicht so pralle. Iron Man ist auch nur 2 min länger in der Uncut Version, das macht ihn auch nur besser, denn der war schon im Kino gut.^^



Was bitte wurde bei Iron Man rausgeschnitten?


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

Hmm cut stört mich eigentlich nicht nur wen es offensichtlich ist das was fehlt dan tuds doppelt weh :S aber in Österreich gibts ja das Prob noch nicht so


----------



## kress (17. März 2010)

[X]Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht.
Bei manchen Filmen kann man drauf verzichten, aber wenn man nen Horrorfilm schaut, beidem eben spritzendes Blut etc der Hauptgrund ist, sollte es schon uncut sein.


----------



## feivel (17. März 2010)

hatte ja auch angekreuzt wäre schön aber keine pflicht..


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Was bitte wurde bei Iron Man rausgeschnitten?


 
Die Kino- und eine DVD-Fassung wurde um 2Min gekürzt aus Sorge, dass es vielleicht ne FSK16 bekommt. Die uncut wurde ebenfalls als DVD-Version "eingreicht" und erhielt ebenfalls FSK12 - d.h. man hätte sich die cuts auch sparen können 

Es fehlt zB, bei einer Kampfszene, wo Iron Man einen Flammenwerfer benutzt, fehlt fast ne Minute - in der cut benutzt er nur kurz den Werfer, in der uncut setzt er das halbe Lager in Brand, auch sieht man kurz Terroristen in Brand. Und die Szene, wo Terorristen in einem Dorf eine Familie bedrohen, den Vater wegreißen und ihn vor den AUgen der Familie zu erschiessen drohen, ist ca. ne halbe Minute kürzer. Dazu halt noch mehrere Kleinigkeiten zB auch bei der gleichen Stelle, dass Iron Man mit Mini-Raketen NUR die Terroristen tötet, die direkt daneben stehenden Dorfbewohner bleiben unversehrt.

Insgesamt aber nicht verwunderlich, dass maneine FSK16 befürchtete - ich bin oft selbst verwundert, was alles ne FSK12 oder FSK16 bekommt, obwohl es an sich eher am 16 bzw. 18 sein müßte (wir schauen sehr oft mit mehreren Leuten DVDs und sind uns in den betreffenden Fällen absolut einig "ganz schön hart für 12... ^^ "  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Insgesamt aber nicht verwunderlich, dass maneine FSK16 befürchtete - ich bin oft selbst verwundert, was alles ne FSK12 oder FSK16 bekommt, obwohl es an sich eher am 16 bzw. 18 sein müßte (wir schauen sehr oft mit mehreren Leuten DVDs und sind uns in den betreffenden Fällen absolut einig "ganz schön hart für 12... ^^ "  )


 
Die Zeiten ändern sich auch. Was früher eine FSK 16 bekommen hätte, läuft heute als FSK 12 durch.
Und der Schritt zu FSK 16 und 18 ist eh nicht mehr groß, da gehts bloß um Details.

Ich muss da nur an die "Eis am Stiel" Reihe denken, die alle FSK 16 sind aber heute keinen 12 Jährigen mehr von der Konsole wegholen.


----------



## Nickless (17. März 2010)

[x] Wäre schön ist, ist aber keine Pflicht

Kommt ganz auf den Film an. Wenn der Kinofilm so gesehen gut war brauch ich kein uncut. Aber ich sag mal in 80% meiner Filme hab ich dann doch Uncut


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich auch. Was früher eine FSK 16 bekommen hätte, läuft heute als FSK 12 durch.


 das ist klar, aber es gibt schon ein paar Filme mit rel. drastischen Szenen vor allem bezüglich des Verhaltens des "Bösewichtes" gegenüber einer Person, die dann trotzdem ab 12 sind. 




> Und der Schritt zu FSK 16 und 18 ist eh nicht mehr groß, da gehts bloß um Details.


 naja, wenn zB bei WrongTurn, der ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, der Pfeil im Detail gezeigt durchs Auge ins Hirn geht und das ab16 ist, ist das schon nicht ohne...  

Oder bei dem gerade auf DVD erschienenen ziemlich genialen Film "Orphan - das Waisenkind": das ist für FSK16 schon extrem heftig, dass man zB richtig sieht, wie die Kleine die Nonne mit einem Hammer tötet... Die Zeiten ändern sich, aber ich übertriebe glaub ich nicht, wenn ich behaupte, dass das vor 20 Jahren sogar indiziert worden wäre  


Ich hab da ja nix gegen, aber bei manchen Filmen finde ich, dass das absolut nicht eine so "kleine" Freigabe hätte geben sollen, da sind manchmal Szenen drin, die manch einem Erwachsenen sogar erschrecken, was derjenige bei einem FSK16-Film sicher nicht erwartet.


----------



## Fabo (17. März 2010)

Uncut ist für mich sehr wichtig den man will ja den ganzen Film sehen wenn man alt genug ist oder#?


----------



## moe (17. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!_
> 
> Gilt sowohl für Filme als auch für Spiele und Musik - _Liebe ist für alle da_ hab ich mir auch nur die Original gekauft.




 ich steh nun mal nicht auf zensur. ich will die medien so genießen, wie sie vom künstler gedacht sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, wenn zB bei WrongTurn, der ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, der Pfeil im Detail gezeigt durchs Auge ins Hirn geht und das ab16 ist, ist das schon nicht ohne...


 
Aliens vs. Predator 2 ist auch am 16 und auch da gibts schon einige Szenen, die recht hart sind. 
Obwohl, das mit der Schwangeren sah ich jetzt eher als Gag an. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder bei dem gerade auf DVD erschienenen ziemlich genialen Film "Orphan - das Waisenkind": das ist für FSK16 schon extrem heftig, dass man zB richtig sieht, wie die Kleine die Nonne mit einem Hammer tötet... Die Zeiten ändern sich, aber ich übertriebe glaub ich nicht, wenn ich behaupte, dass das vor 20 Jahren sogar indiziert worden wäre


 
Den Film kenne ich nicht. Im Flugzeug sieht man in der Regel nur FSK 6 Filme, bzw. sie sind dann recht stark geschnitten oder es werden Teile rausgeschnitten, die eine ethnische Gruppe "belastet".
Ich hab mal einen Denzel Washington Film im Flugzeug gesehen, den ich gar nicht begriffen habe, erst in der Uncut Version habe ich den Plan gehabt. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab da ja nix gegen, aber bei manchen Filmen finde ich, dass das absolut nicht eine so "kleine" Freigabe hätte geben sollen, da sind manchmal Szenen drin, die manch einem Erwachsenen sogar erschrecken, was derjenige bei einem FSK16-Film sicher nicht erwartet.


 
Es kommt halt darauf an, was man häufig sieht. Wenn Jugendliche ständig entsprechende Filme wie Wrong Turn sehen, dann sehen die das eher lasch, wenn Eltern mal in so einen Film reingucken (ich schätze mal, die gucken das nicht ganz), dann sind die schon sehr erschrocken, was heute "normal" ist und was früher geschnitten wurde.


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

[x] Wäre schön, muss aber nicht zwingend sein. Hängt aber auch vom Film ab. Bei Computerspielen sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. Besonders wenn der Schnitt zu Lasten des Spiels geht (Bsp. AvP2 dt. Version; ist nicht das akt. von Sega!)


----------



## Ini (17. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Allein schon aus dem Grund das manche Dinge überhaupt nicht mehr zusammen passen wenn der Film "beschnitten" wurde. 
Außerdem finde ich es blutiger und brutaler echt schöner, ich kann dann mehr lachen und so weiter. Ne, wenn schon den schon, schließlich zahle ich dafür.


----------



## hempsmoker (18. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es fehlt zB, bei einer Kampfszene, wo Iron Man einen Flammenwerfer benutzt, fehlt fast ne Minute - in der cut benutzt er nur kurz den Werfer, in der uncut setzt er das halbe Lager in Brand, auch sieht man kurz Terroristen in Brand. Und die Szene, wo Terorristen in einem Dorf eine Familie bedrohen, den Vater wegreißen und ihn vor den AUgen der Familie zu erschiessen drohen, ist ca. ne halbe Minute kürzer. Dazu halt noch mehrere Kleinigkeiten zB auch *bei der gleichen Stelle, dass Iron Man mit Mini-Raketen NUR die Terroristen tötet, die direkt daneben stehenden Dorfbewohner bleiben unversehrt.*
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetzt, dass der Teil rausgeschnitten wurde als der die Terroristen killt? Weil das hab ich im Kino gesehen. 

Oder hat er noch aus versehen ne Geisel gekillt?


----------



## bobby (18. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Wenn man Predator 2 Uncat anschaut auf Blu-Ray, sieht man erst was sie alles rausgechnitten haben.Ich schaue nur noch SKY-Programme an,da wird noch nicht soviel rausgeschnitten.
Es ist nur schade das bei den öffentlichen Sender,so viele gute Filme  VERSTÜMMELT werden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt, dass der Teil rausgeschnitten wurde als der die Terroristen killt? Weil das hab ich im Kino gesehen.
> 
> Oder hat er noch aus versehen ne Geisel gekillt?


 
Im Kino lief es teils auch uncut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Ich hab Iron Man im Flugzeug gesehen und den erst gar nicht begriffen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

Ein ganz schlimmer völlig unnötiger cut ist auch bei "From dusk till dawn": Juliette Lewis (die noch minderjähirge Tochter des ex-Priesters) steht da im Motel, und Quentin Tarrantino hat ne Art Halu, bei der sie lasziv im Türrahmen steht und so was sagt wie "könntest Du mir die Muschi auslecken...? Bitte..." - später im Wohnmobil schaut er sie immer wieder an, sie fühlt sich dabei sichtlich unwohl, er sagt daraufhin in etwa "ich würd's tun" - "äh, was denn....?" - "na, warum du mich Motel gebeten hast" - "äh.... ????", dann werden die beiden durch den Clooney Schorsch unterbrochen... 

In der Cut-Version fehlt aber die Motel-Szene, Gottweißwarum, so dass man keinen blassen Schimmer hat, was er im Wohnmobil meint... ^^


Und so oder so: die uncut ist INDIZIERT - das ist völlig und absolut lächerlich, wenn man sieht, was heute, keine 15 Jahre später, sogar teils ab16 durchgeht ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (18. März 2010)

Kennt jemand Eiskalte Engel?

Auf jeden Fall machen die 2 Hauptdarsteller (Stiefbruder- und Schwester) eine Wette, ob es der Stiefbruder schafft, die Tochter des Schulrektors ins Bett zu kriegen. Wenn er es nicht schafft, muss er seiner Schwester seinen 1957er Jaguar Roadster geben, wenn er er schafft, darf er mit seiner Stiefschwester schlafen. Und er will unbedingt mit ihr......da sie die Einzige ist die er nicht haben kann, und das nervt ihn sehr.

Zuerst geht er auf die Wette nicht ein, aber als er dann das Zimmer verlässt, sagt sie:" You can put it anywhere". 

Daraufhin nimmt er dann doch die Wette an.
Wenn man die Cut-Version schaut, bleibt er halt stehen, schaut komisch und nimmt dann an. So erfährt man dann gar nicht den Grund, wieso er jetzt doch die Wette angenommen hat


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Den Film kenne ich und der ist ja ab 16. Er wird aber in der Regel im Fernsehen ab 8 gezeicht, also muss das, was den Film zu FSK 16 macht rausgeschnitten werden, das sind sicher nur wenige Szenen.
Guck dir "The Rock" an, der läuft auch um 8, hat aber FSK 18.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

Seit wann gibt es denn FSK 8?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Wieso FSK 8?


----------



## mixxed_up (18. März 2010)

Oh, du meinest um 8 Uhr. *Peinlichfind*
BTW: Welcher Verrückte will nur die Cut Version sehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> BTW: Welcher Verrückte will nur die Cut Version sehen?


 
Ich, wenns Filme sind, die ich nicht sehen will, aber muss. 
Dann können die nicht Cut genug sein.


----------



## Z28LET (19. März 2010)

Ich wars, 
war aber ein Fehlklick, wollte eigendlich "nur uncut kaufen" anklicken.
War aber etwas abgelenkt.


----------



## Torr Samaho (19. März 2010)

natürlich uncut. ich lasse mir doch nicht von schwachköpfen vorschreiben, was ich zu sehen habe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. März 2010)

ich kann sachen die unvollständig sind nicht ausstehen...
geht mir bei der musiksammlung auch so


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (20. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ist mir sehr wichtig!

Schließlich ist ein Film ein Kunstwerk. Wie kann man das denn einfach zerschnipseln? Das ist so, als würde ich einen Teil der Mona Lisa wegschneiden oder so. 

Dazu dass übrigens perfekt dieser Beitrag bei Fernsehkritik.tv, der gestern frisch erschienen ist:

Fernsehkritik-TV

MR.CHS


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

Wenn man einen Film uncut ist, hat man das GEfühl, einen besonders gut polierten Edelstein in der Sammlung zu haben. Niemals ohne Uncut!


----------



## Chucky1978 (20. März 2010)

Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht... wenn halt Dateien in der uncut Version im Net fehlen wird die Cut Version geladen 

Ne Quark.. kommt auf den Film an... ich vergesse die Filme meist nach dem sehen und weis nicht mehr was drin vorkommt.. lediglich die Tüte Chips bleibt in meinem Körper erhalten.. daher sehe ich oft kein Unterschied zwischen Cut und Uncut


----------



## Wincenty (20. März 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Wofür steht den sonst USK??? Nicht für Bevormundung und Zensur sondern *U*nterhalungs*S*elbst*K*onrtolle

also ich als(endlich) Volljähriger will auch was für meine Geduld haben.


----------



## RapToX (21. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

ist mir bei spielen schon extrem wichtig und bei filmen mach ich daher keine ausnahme. ausserdem achte ich darauf, dass möglichst kein usk-logo auf dem cover ist bzw. es sich um ein wendecover handelt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen! 

Is wie mit den PC-Games...^^


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

auf jeden fall!!


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

uncut auf jeden FALL


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

(x) Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2010)

@xlarge,dome793

Na ihr Beiden habt ihr jetzt alle Umfragen durch?!


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @xlarge,dome793
> 
> Na ihr Beiden habt ihr jetzt alle Umfragen durch?!


 

So kommt man auch zu Postings


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

naja, wenn man unbedingt in den MP will 
@ Topic [x] Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Gehört dazu und was bringt mir ein geschnittener Film? 
Zu dme sehen manche Übergänge echt ******** aus,wenn der Film geschnitten ist


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

is mir wayne, ich kauf das was grade im regal steht


----------



## Tobucu (4. August 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würd ich sie nicht kaufen.
Filme und Spiele die für Erwaschene gedacht sind sollten auch in der Version auch von ihnen genutzt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2010)

Die Macher werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben, als sie ihren Film gedreht haben. Ich möchte ergo die originale Fassung.


----------



## Opheliac (4. August 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Ohne Uncut wäre es doof...

Beispiel: Riddick... In der Uncut 15min länger...


----------



## Radagis (17. August 2010)

Ich halte von der ganzen Zensur nichts, wer es sehen will schaut es doch sowieso. Diese geschnitten Filme und dann noch diese Unverschämtheit, dass die 16ner und ungeschnitten Versionen des selben Films oft erhebliche Preisunterschiede aufweisen. Ich finde dies ist reine Abzocke und wie oft kam es schon vor, dass erst eine 16ener Version auf dem Markt gebracht wurde und später dann die ungeschnitten Fassung, damit man sie auch ja shcön zweimal kauft.


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... manchmal ist weniger deutlich mehr - allerdings frage ich mich oft, wie viele FSK-12-Titel durchgewunken werden und bei 18er-Fassungen regen sich die Leute wegen einem abgerissenen Arm mehr oder weniger auf ...


----------



## keendeen (21. August 2010)

bei filmen wo die handlung im vordergrund steht und einiges szenen ein wenig entschärft wurden ist es mir vollkommen egal. 
bei horrorfilmen die den fokus auf schlachterei legen macht es natürlich nur sinn die uncut fassung zu sehen.


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... wobei Horror und Schlaterei/Splatter sowieso nicht in Einklang zu bringen sind *ggg*


----------



## keendeen (21. August 2010)

ja, gibt ja kaum mehr horrorfilme die mal unter 100l filmblut auskommen. habe schon echt lange keinen guten mehr gesehen. schlachterei und splatter im übertriebenem maße beeindruckt mich garnicht.


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

... stimmt, einer der wenigen Filme, die mal etwas positiver aus dem trübern Horror-/Remake-Einerlei herausstachen, war in letzter Zeit Blood Creek; zwar auch nichts Überragendes, aber ein durchaus guter Horrorstreifen.

Ich würde endlich mal einen guten Horrorschocker sehen, der mir tatsächlich *richtig* Angst bereitet - oder zumindest gehörigen Schauer über den Rücken laufen lässt ...


----------



## keendeen (22. August 2010)

also ich fand filme wie "the grudge" und "the call" echt unheimlich (beides die japanischen originale... net die remakes). weiß auch net, irgendwie trifft das so nen nerv bei mir.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!
Ganz klar !


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. August 2010)

Uncut ist total wichtig! Entweder ich schau mir den ganzen Film an oder gar nicht. Darum ist Fersehen fürn A****!


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Macher werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben, als sie ihren Film gedreht haben. Ich möchte ergo die originale Fassung.


 
So ist es. 

Ich finde es unverschämt, dass man sogar als erwachsener Mensch (Fernsehen) nur gekürzte Fassungen zu sehen bekommt, die dann gesendet werden, wenn eigentlich Filme ab 18 erst erlaubt sind.
Was soll das?

Aber was reg ich mich auf, ich schaue schon seit Jahren kein Fernsehen mehr.
Außerdem: "Dafür zahl ich nicht!"


----------



## blubbi06 (9. September 2010)

Die Szenen sind ja nicht umsonst rausgeschnitten und deshalb meist sehenswert 

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!


----------



## Dmx125 (13. September 2010)

Ja ist auf jedenfall wichtig!!Wie ich finde verändert das ein film sehr!
Würde eigentlich kein Film geschnitten kaufen.

MFG Kai


----------



## black-booom (13. September 2010)

_Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht._

is doch mir egal ob die mir ne normale Kino Version auftischen oder ob ich eine "super tolle" uncut version hab. In den meisten Fällen ändert sich da eh nit großartig was und ausßedem spinnen dann die von der USK nur wieder rum ^^


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

[x] mir vollkommen wayne


----------



## -Chefkoch- (13. September 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!


----------



## Wendigo (13. September 2010)

Naja, bei manchen Filmen fällt es dermaßen auf, dass die Filme geschnitten sind. Wenn es soweit ist, dann lehne ich dies ab. Ansonsten....ich brauch nicht 10 Liter Blut in 2 Sekunden


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

Ich würde auch nur Uncut Filme oder Spiele kaufen, ich meine ich will den ganzen Film(Spiel) sehen und nicht ne gekürzte Fassung, NIEMALS 
Deswegen wie hier schon erwähnt wurde kann man Fernsehen auch vergessen es läuft da wirklich nur Bullshit und wenn mal nen guter Film kommt ist er geschnitten^^


----------



## Wendigo (14. September 2010)

Creeze135 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nur Uncut Filme oder Spiele kaufen, ich meine ich will den ganzen Film(Spiel) sehen und nicht ne gekürzte Fassung, NIEMALS
> Deswegen wie hier schon erwähnt wurde kann man Fernsehen auch vergessen es läuft da wirklich nur Bullshit und wenn mal nen guter Film kommt ist er geschnitten^^



Im Fernsehen sind manche File brutal geschnitten bzw beschnitten. Dazu muss man manche Filme gar nicht kennen um dies zu sehen.


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

@Wendigo

Wo du Recht hast haste Recht


----------



## EGThunder (14. September 2010)

Mir kommt es darauf an was für eine Art von Film. Ich kaufe bei für mich wichtigen Titeln auch gerne mal die Version aus Österreich, da ich da sicher sein kann das nichts geschnitten wurde.

Filme bei denen es mir z.B. wichtig war, ist die SAW Reihe, von denen habe ich jeden Film aus Österreich bestellt.

Denn ich sehe es nicht ein als Volljähriger geschnitten Filme sehen zu müssen, nur weil so ein Spezi meint das ist zu brutal. Das sollte ich schon selber entscheiden dürfen. 

EG


----------



## commander_5000 (14. September 2010)

bei manchen filmen wie matrix braucht man keine uncut version 
[x] muss nicht sein , wäre aber schön


----------



## zøtac (14. September 2010)

Kommt auf den Film an, bei Horror Filmen, Actionfilmen etc. auf jedenfall uncut, sonst ists mir relativ egal


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

Außer Pornofilme die kaufe ich nur geschnitten und am besten immer die mit Happy End wo am Schluss geheiratet wird^^

sorry der Kommentar musste sein


----------



## guna7 (25. Oktober 2010)

[x] Mir vollkommen wayne ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist alles UNCUT.

... außer:


Spoiler



Mad Max 2, weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe.


----------



## Benne123 (26. Oktober 2010)

_Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

*Ganz eindeutig! Nur Uncut ist wahres  Vor allem fehlt bei Cut-Filmen meistens noch einiges an Szenen. Wnen ich nen Film möchte, dann schon komplett. Bei Spielen nichts anderes*
_


----------



## Bu11et (28. Oktober 2010)

[x] Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht.

Naja wenn schon den schon ne. Aber manchmal kriegt man die Uncut einfach nicht zu fassen. So wie denersten Teil von Blade, denn ich shcon seid Jahren suche .


----------



## FrozenBoy (28. Oktober 2010)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Oktober 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen! 


Keine Macht der Zensur..


----------



## Hagrid (5. November 2010)

[X] Kann, muss nicht


----------



## Grinder (6. November 2010)

Filme kommen mir grds. nicht cut ins Haus.


----------



## madbenny (31. Dezember 2010)

_[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Hab mal einen Film geschenkt bekommen (Crank), diesen dann aber im Laden in der  USK 18 - Fassung nochmals gekauft. Ich muss sagen, die 2 min Extra  fallen sofort auf, wenn man sich die Cut-Version anguckt.
_


----------



## Jan565 (31. Dezember 2010)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Warum sollte ich etwas kaufen was Zensiert ist. Ich bin doch nicht im Knast wo alles untersucht werden muss was ich haben darf oder sehen darf. Jedes gecutete Spiel oder Film ist eine Zumutung für die Freiheit!


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

ich guck mir filme nur so an wie es der Regisseur es sich gedacht hat, und nicht der beamte der usk oder sonst wo


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

uncut ist in fast allen Fällen besser und deswegen bevorzuge ich diese Version!


----------



## luxxxaeterna (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich weiss, dass es einen Film uncut gibt, dann schaue ich mir den auch nur uncut an. Alles andere finde ich sinnlos.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> ich guck mir filme nur so an wie es der Regisseur es sich gedacht hat, und nicht der beamte der usk oder sonst wo


Es gibt keine dritte außenstehende Person, die den Film kürzt, erst Recht keine "Beamten". Es wird lediglich gesagt, dass es gewisse Szenen gibt, wegen derer es ne FSK18 und keine FSK16-Logo gibt, oder sogar ne Indizierung möglich wäre. Was dann passiert, liegt im Ermessen der Filmfirma. Viele bringen ja bewußt von nem ab18-Film noch eine ab16 raus, damit die Käufergruppe größer wird.

Und von wegen "wie der Regisseuer es sich gedacht hat": da kannst Du einen drauf lassen, dass so gut wie kein Film so ist, wie der Regisseur es sich gedacht hat, sondern da hat immer auch der Produzent und der Filmvertrieb seine Hand im Spiel  

Zudem kann man so oder so bei kleineren Cuts wie zB "Der Stich ins Auge wird nicht gezeigt" auch wirklich nicht davon sprechen, dass der Film wirklich anders ist, als der Regisseur ihn sich vorstellte...


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem kann man so oder so bei kleineren Cuts wie zB "Der Stich ins Auge wird nicht gezeigt" auch wirklich nicht davon sprechen, dass der Film wirklich anders ist, als der Regisseur ihn sich vorstellte...



Wieso nicht?

Wenn etwas nachträglich herausgeschnitten wurde, ist anzunehmen, dass der Streifen dann nicht mehr so ist, wie im Vorfeld beabsichtigt, da so hergestellt.


----------



## facehugger (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn, dann uncut! "Conan der Barbar" kann man sich übrigens wirklich nicht im TV antun Den hatte ich allerdings damals schon ungekürzt auf VHS... 

Gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierhin, aber: Was mich aber erstaunt hat ist, das Dead Space damals ungekürzt bei uns auf den Markt kam, zwar mit USK18-Siegel, aber immerhin! Beim 2. Teil sieht es ähnlich gut aus. Sonst wird man ja hier auch als Erwachsener bei Games meist bevormundet


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Januar 2011)

lieber Uncut oder Erweiterte Fassung oder Directors Cut

selten normal Version und wenn da entfernte Scennen da bei sind dann wäre es meistens besser die wären im Film und nicht nur als Extra


----------



## milesdavis (12. Januar 2011)

Warum machen die sich überhaupt die Mühe und schneiden? Das ist doch Beschiss


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> Wenn etwas nachträglich herausgeschnitten wurde, ist anzunehmen, dass der Streifen dann nicht mehr so ist, wie im Vorfeld beabsichtigt, da so hergestellt.


 
Die Intention des Regissuers und des Filmes wird aber nicht verändert, nur weil ein Detail wie "man sieht das Messer ins Auge eindringen" weggelassen wird, ausser eine wichtige Intention war "der Film soll optisch besonders brutal sein"   Das war aber ja auch nur ein anschauliches Beispiel, heutzutage würde man so eine Szene ja auch bei ner FSK18-Freigabe locker drinlassen. 

Es wird ja IMMER viel mehr Material gedreht, als später dann nach dem Cutten übrig bleibt. Dann müßte man ja auch in Frage stellen, dass der Film nicht mehr wie beabsichtigt ist, wenn der Regisseur mehrere kleine Dialoge, Kamerafahrten usw. rauschneidet, damir der Film nicht zu lang wird.


ps: nicht falsch verstehen, ich sehe auch lieber uncut und ärgere mich, wenn wegen Gewalt geschnitten wird, aber ich muss nicht um jeden Preis die uncut haben, und vor allem bei neueren Filmen sind auch die FSK18 oder "SPio"-Freigaben sind ja trotzdem auch explizite Gewalt- und Splatterszenen zu sehen, die noch vor 20 Jahren sofort auf dem Index gelandet wären.

Was ich bei manchen Filmen dann im Internet so lese an Szenen, die für D weggelassen/gecuttet wurden und in ausl. Versionen noch drin sind: das muss echt nicht unbedingt sein. Ich rede dabei von Filmen, wo man durchaus auch abgehackte Gliedmaßen, durchstochene Augen usw. sieht und dann aber NOCHmal was oben aufgesetzt wird, was ind er dt. Version dann halt "nur" zu erahnen ist, wie zB bei einem frz. Horrorthriller der Raub eines Babys bei einer Schwangeren en Detail. Da reicht es echt, wenn man in der dt. Version sieht, dass die Psychopatin sich "an die Arbeit" macht und dann später den toten Körper der Schwangeren in einer Blutlache sieht...


----------



## danomat (13. Januar 2011)

uncut nur bei bestimmten filmen

das bsp mit der schwangeren is halt derb.
ich mein sowas muss man nicht sehen. allg wenns um kinder geht find ichs in ordung wenn sowas in deutschland komplett verboten ist.

es kommt immer auf den betrachter an.
es gibt leute die schauen nur so hackeschnitzler filme an. und leute die wie ein wanderndes filmlexikon alles zitieren können. die brauchen uncut

ich für meinen teil lege viel wert auf action und krieg alla predator,the rock, from dusk.., wobei die kriegsfilme eher nicht geschnitten werden.
das kann man sich heutzutage ja nicht mehr im tv anschauen wenn dann der ganze sinn rausgeschnitten wird


----------



## Nucleus (13. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wird ja IMMER viel mehr Material gedreht, als später dann nach dem  Cutten übrig bleibt. Dann müßte man ja auch in Frage stellen, dass der  Film nicht mehr wie beabsichtigt ist, wenn der Regisseur mehrere kleine  Dialoge, Kamerafahrten usw. rauschneidet, damir der Film nicht zu lang  wird.



Das ist dann aber immer noch vom Regisseur abgesegnet. Die FSK16-Varianten eines 18er Streifens werden ja afaik von der Produktionsfirma angepasst um mehr Abverkäufe zu erlangen.

Und bei Uncut gehts mir nicht per se um (nicht) dargestellte Brutalität. Filme zählen, nicht aus Versehen, auch hochoffiziell als Kunst. Wenn diese als Endprodukt beschnitten wird, ist das Zensur - egal wie man argumentiert.

Es geht also nicht darum was man sehen oder nicht sehen will - mit Sicherheit sind Cuts auch nicht als eine Frage des guten Geschmacks oder des "Anstands" zu betrachten. Es geht darum, dass ein Kunstobjekt aus moralischen, gesellschaftlichen oder historischen Gründen nicht darstellen darf, was der Künstler beabsichtigt hat. Und das finde ich schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2011)

Es sind ja nicht immer Gewaltszenen gecutet. In einem bekannteren Film mit George Clooney und Quentin Tanrantino wurde eine Szene geschnitten in denen sich zwei Leute über ein behindertes Kind (Down-Syndrom) in einem, ich sag mal "menschenverachtenden" Umgangston unterhalten.

Dass diese Unterhaltung nur den Charakter der Figuren darstellen sollte, hat man bei der Zensur nicht bedacht. Es war menschenverachtend, fertig. Gedanken über die Intentionen des Autors/Regisseurs hat man sich nicht gemacht.

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich Schnitte verstehen, aber wenn es in die Handlung und Charakterbildung des Films hinein greift, hört der Spaß auf. Davon abgesehen ist der oben beschriebene Film ein Paradebeispiel, wie man Filme kaputt schneiden kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2011)

-> [X] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen! <-
Wann immer es möglich ist kaufe ich nur diese Versionen. Wenn ich was Geschnittenes sehen will gehe ich in eine Bäckerei.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber immer noch vom Regisseur abgesegnet. Die FSK16-Varianten eines 18er Streifens werden ja afaik von der Produktionsfirma angepasst um mehr Abverkäufe zu erlangen.


 Das passiert aber auch bei "ungeschnittenen" Versionen, dass der Regisseur seinen Film kürzen muss, weil der Producer es will  Müssen ja nicht immer Alterfreigaben als Grund sein.


@pokerclock: ja, so was ist natürlich lächerlich, AUSSER man hat das Gefühl, dass diese Szene witzig sein soll. Dann kann man wiederum drüber streiten, ob man auf Kosten eines Lachers die Protagonisten so "gemein" sein lassen darf. Die Frage ist auch, ob diese Szene wirklich beanstandet wurde mit dem Hinweis "lasst die drin, dann wird der indiziert" oder nicht.

Anderes Beispiel, auch Tarrantino: bei From Dusk Till Dawn halluziniert Tarrantino ja im Motel, dass Juliette Lewis aka 16jährige Tochter des Priesters ihn bittet, ihr die "Muschi auszulecken", mit einem fetten "bitteee..."  - später im Bus sagt er "ich würd es tun", und sie weiß gar nicht, wovon er redet. Der zuschauer der nicht-indizierten Version weiß es auch nicht, da die Halluzination von Tarrantino dort nicht vorkommt...  Das ist schade, aber IMHO nicht ganz so schlimm, da man auch ohne diese Szene merkt, was für ein geiler Teenie-liebender Stelzbock er ist 

Lieber ist mir natürlich uncut, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es schwer eine Grenze zu ziehen, welche Inhalte es noch zulassen, dass ein Film ohne einschränkungen beworben und gezeigt werden darf, also nicht indiziert wird. Darum geht es ja in der Hauptsache: die nicht-indizierte Version darf ja überall beworben und verkauft und im TV je nach FSK-Einstufung ab bestimmten Uhrzeiten gezeigt werden. Dass ein Film "verboten" würde, wenn man ihn nicht schneidet, ist ja eher selten.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @pokerclock: ja, so was ist natürlich lächerlich, AUSSER man hat das Gefühl, dass diese Szene witzig sein soll. Dann kann man wiederum drüber streiten, ob man auf Kosten eines Lachers die Protagonisten so "gemein" sein lassen darf. Die Frage ist auch, ob diese Szene wirklich beanstandet wurde mit dem Hinweis "lasst die drin, dann wird der indiziert" oder nicht.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn der Zuschauer bei einem solchen Dialog lacht, ist die *gewollte* Groteske perfekt. Es soll ja gerade grotesk wirken und den Zuschauer mit einbinden. In der Literatur sind solche Kniffe schon lange ein Merkmal für einen guten Erzählstil und werden bis zum Himmel gelobt. Bei Filmen oder gar PC-Spielen aber ein Fall für den Index.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn der Zuschauer bei einem solchen Dialog lacht, ist die *gewollte* Groteske perfekt. Es soll ja gerade grotesk wirken und den Zuschauer mit einbinden. In der Literatur sind solche Kniffe schon lange ein Merkmal für einen guten Erzählstil und werden bis zum Himmel gelobt. Bei Filmen oder gar PC-Spielen aber ein Fall für den Index.


 
ich rede ja nicht von groteskem Humor zur Veranschaulichung der Charaktere, bei dem sarkastische Zuschauer lachen nach dem Motto "Boah, wie asi ist DAS denn?!??", sondern von Dingen, wo wirklich auf Kosten von zB Behinderten Witze gerissen werden, NUR damit der Zuschauer lacht    Da ich den Film nicht kenne, kann ich das nicht beurteilen.


----------



## KiraSenpai (14. Januar 2011)

hm~ wichtig ist es nicht aber schadet ja auch nicht^^


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja wäre schön. Schlimm find ich wenn Filme geschnitten sind das man wegen dem Cut durch eine Nachfolgende Szene verwirrt ist weil was wichtiges mitgeschnitten wurde.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2011)

Octopoth schrieb:


> [x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!
> 
> Je blutiger und brutaler desto besser


Dann sieh dir mal Maschine Girl von Noboru Iguchi an. 

PS: Uncut immer nen schöner Bonus nur leider nich immer verfügbar


----------



## Yellowant (21. Januar 2011)

Für was drehen die den sonst die Scenen. Natürlich will ich uncut.


----------



## cortez91 (21. Januar 2011)

[x] Ja, ohne würde ich sie nicht kaufen!

Geschnitten ist doch teilweise echt albern. Man vergleiche nur die Cut-Versionen von Saw III mit der Uncut-Version. Da fehlt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, eine komplette halbe Stunde. Hab mir die einmal im Fernsehen angeguckt und es war schon dermaßen sinnentstellt, spätestens da hab ich mir geschworen, keine Cut-Versionen mehr zu gucken, geschweige denn zu kaufen!


----------



## AchtBit (23. Januar 2011)

[x]Ja, ohne ist nicht.  

Na aber hallo. Der einzig berechtigte Cutter ist meines erachtens sowieso der Direktor. Und zudem ist die FSK ein völlig unqulifizierter Haufen weiblicher Beispiele des spiesgesellschaftlichen Moraloverloads.

Die betrachten nicht den Film sondern suchen nach Szenen die zensieren könnte.


----------



## fliegenderhollander (31. Januar 2011)

Wäre schön, ist aber keine Pflicht.


----------



## Knäcke (31. Januar 2011)

[X] Ja, ohne würde ich Sie nicht kaufen!

Wer einmal die gekürzte Version von From Dusk Till Dawn gesehen hat weiß warum


----------

